# smoothie recipes!



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

Ok, since I got my blender, I've becomme addicted to making smoothies. Yum!  Saves me buying Inncoent smoothies all the time too!  
My favourite so far is strawberry and banana - just looking for some inspiration and wondering what your faves are?

Recipes please!

Marie xxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Marie

I'm a smoothie addict too    I usually just buy a bag of frozen fruit like summer berries, add a couple of bananas and some apple juice.  Only takes a few minutes but is gorgeous, I have it every morning for breakfast    I've just bought an innocent smoothie recipe book but haven't used it yet as they use a juicer for most recipes and I haven't got one yet  

Hope you get some lovely recipes, will be keeping an eye out  

Love Debs xxx


----------



## samblue (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi hun, 
can you make a smoothie with chocolate?! I don't like fruit....  
luv sam xxx


----------



## CathyC (Aug 21, 2006)

Marielou
I have recently found smoothie mixes in frozen section at Sainsburys and Tesco - Strawberry and Banana - they are really yummy the Tesco one has individual bags, and the Sainsburys is all in one bag - that also comes in tropical fruits as well.  I either add a muller light or apple juice.

If you don't defrost it's just like ice cream

CathyC


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

samblue said:


> Hi hun,
> can you make a smoothie with chocolate?! I don't like fruit....
> luv sam xxx



Oh dear me either - but I am getting better


----------



## samblue (Apr 5, 2007)

What about 'Chocolate Orange'?  Might work?!
xxx
Sorry, that's not helpful is it! 
Well done to you for doing the 'smoothie-thing'
I'm quite envious of you really, i wish i did like fruit! I just can't stand the taste, it's nasty!!!! 
xxx


----------



## samblue (Apr 5, 2007)

.


----------

